# my pitbull has a long snout/muzzle is this normal??



## rzee003

i have observed other pitbull snouts ..i can see that mine has longer one ..i just want ur opinions .. and my pit doesent have white mark on his chest .. does these mean my pit is not pure bred?..


----------



## Black Rabbit

Well you need papers from a registry to know if your dog is pure bred or not, colors or markings are meaningless. Do you have any pics of your pup? You may be used to seeing Bullies, I have noticed that many American Bullies have shorter muzzles that the original APBT.


----------



## rzee003

these are pictures of my puppy


----------



## Black Rabbit

Looks like a pitty to me, I don't see anything wrong with the length of the muzzle at all look at my boy his is about the same length as your pup.


----------



## rzee003

yeah bully snouts are shorter ...on ur own opinion is my pitbull's snout longer than normal?..or its just ok?


----------



## rzee003

daMn ..whatta nice pit .. how old is he?.
wow!!! really nice dude ..im really fascinated on Pitbulls..specially when i see one so Nice like Yours


----------



## aus_staffy

Is his right front leg always that turned out when he's standing or is he just standing funny? It looks fine in the last pic but it might be just because you're holding him.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thank you very much. He just turned 2 on Halloween. I think your pup looks totally normal, not long at all  I love that fact that he's pure brindle too very beautiful


----------



## rzee003

no, his feet is not like that at all . .he moves a lot thats why he looks like that in the pic..
btw ..how do you improve your pit's muscles/cuts?. , my pup is almost 4months old now ..what should i do to improve his cuts and gain a lil more weight


----------



## rzee003

hehe .Thnx Bro  ..tnx also for the info ..ur ryt maybe i was just used to seeing bully snouts..


----------



## Black Rabbit

Right now he is a bit to young for conditioning but nice walks and playing fetch will help build up that nice lean muscle  Just don't over do it he is still very young and you don't want to strain him.

I'm a chick by the way


----------



## rzee003

i see .. how about the diet? ,.how do i improve his weight ..my puppy is a bit skinny ..i want to improve his weight..i already dewormed him ..but the back part of his stomach nearing his tail..doesnt improve to grow.just too thin ..only his stomach increases . .is this normal?


----------



## aus_staffy

Yeah, mate, like kg says, he's too young for any conditioning. I'd leave him to just be a puppy until he's at least a year old. Walks and general play is cool for now.


----------



## rzee003

as of now ..we always have at least 10-20 minute walk ..sometimes uphill .is it ok for him?..


----------



## aus_staffy

Yeah, mate that sounds fine. People have different ideas on diet. Personally, I've fed raw (kangaroo or chicken mince) with some vegies from a pup up to adulthood. Some people feed once a day, I feed twice. Up to you really. I'm not really up to speed with different feeds but very occasionally I give them Natural Balance Working Dog (not for pups) food. I don't know whats available in the Philippines.


----------



## Carriana

Walking is good for your pup, just not any serious running or heavy conditioning, but walking is actually a good way to get them used to walking on a leash and teach them manners while they are still small.


----------



## rzee003

what veggies do u give ?..i feed my puppy with hi protein dog food and mix it with cooked beef and a lil bit of rice in it..the problem is ...and i have observed at the back of his ribs..near the tail ..its really thin ..its like when he's really full his tummy bloats..i dewormed him regularly ..but just the same ..is this because he is still recovering from amoeba?. he had it when he was at least 2months old..


----------



## rzee003

Thnx for the tip carriana .. how do i make my puppy increase weight?.as u can see in his pictures .my pup is skinny


----------



## aus_staffy

He doesn't look all that skinny to me. He looks more like he's going through that awkward "in-between" puppy stage where they kind of go out of proportion for a bit before they settle down.


----------



## rzee003

is that in between stage normal?. shud there be proper treatment? or i should just wait til he is over that stage?


----------



## Firehazard

aus_staffy said:


> Yeah, mate that sounds fine. People have different ideas on diet. Personally, I've fed raw (kangaroo or chicken mince) with some vegies from a pup up to adulthood. Some people feed once a day, I feed twice. Up to you really. I'm not really up to speed with different feeds but very occasionally I give them Natural Balance Working Dog (not for pups) food. I don't know whats available in the Philippines.


ALL :goodpost: ings!!

Just adding that dogs like Honeybunch was a snipey b*tch until she filled out, and there are many snipey OFRN and many snipey Tombstone/Chavis/Bass dogs come out really snipey too... Thats just one of the Characteristics.. The bulldog head and the terrier head both spawned from pit dogs of a millinea ago; its only natural that they still would and do evolve and are thrown out of such litters..


----------



## Firehazard

when the dog is 1.5yrs is the safest and best time to start excercising him/her by running miles and mouth work and so on and so on. Find some working dog regiments and work your dog to point of which you like, since your in the Phillipines than wild hog meat and fish is the best thing you can give your dog, mixed with rice and blended minced veggies, your dog should look like a million bucks! Good luck and hope you stick around, good forum, good people, lots of information to any question you got. Thanks for being an APBT enthusiast!


----------



## rzee003

when the dog is 1.5yrs is the safest and best time to start excercising him/her by running miles and mouth work and so on and so on. Find some working dog regiments and work your dog to point of which you like, since your in the Phillipines than wild hog meat and fish is the best thing you can give your dog, mixed with rice and blended minced veggies, your dog should look like a million bucks! Good luck and hope you stick around, good forum, good people, lots of information to any question you got. Thanks for being an APBT enthusiast! 

-----sir firehazard . .what kind of fish usaully can be fed ?..can any fish do? . .what i hear from people here in the philippines is that ..dogs are allergic to fish ..not quite sure if that it true.. i need all of ur expert opinions on this heheh ..
tnx for replying to my post sir


----------



## Firehazard

tawilis (freshwater sardines)
Tilapia mossambica
Bisugo 

are the only freshwater fish in your area I know of that are edible; If you feed salwater fish general rule of thumb is the more scales the fish has the better the meat; heavily scaled fish. STAY AWAY FROM MOLLUSKS SNAILS INVERTEBRATES! Ya'll have a good supply of game c*cks too chicken in the raw is good.. RAW .. Dogs can't eat cooked bones from pork or chicken and cooked beef bones arent the best. Dogs can digest almost every bone raw. If I was in your area, Id be feedin processed wild pig, fish, chicken, veggies and dogs. If your dog is allergic to fish, his symptoms may not be as obvious as vomiting or diarrhea. He may scratch his skin, rub his head or scratch his ears, which indicate a food allergy. Although we have heard so much about the importance of omega-3 fatty acid in the news, it is important to know whether your dog can handle quantities of fish in his diet or needs to obtain his omega-3 from other sources.
When using an elimination diet for your dog, it works well to prepare ingredients ahead of time and keep them in the refrigerator for mealtime; they can be heated or not. Already-prepared brown rice should be on hand to mix into your dog's food to provide fiber and help ease her bowel, particularly if she has experienced diarrhea, flatulence and upset stomach due to a fish or other food allergy.. dogs can talk so be mindful and best of wishes to you and your endevors. Hope this helps.


----------



## rzee003

wow thanks for the research sir....i havent tried feeding my puppy fish yet ..but i will ..thanks sir .. i will feed him raw fish ..and observe if he will have allergies..i hope not ..and is it ok if i mix raw beef or chicken with dogfood and rice?..and btw this is one of the questions i really want to ask . are dogs allergic to chicken skin?..


----------



## Firehazard

Some dogs do have an allergy to chicken, and poultry of any sorts just as some are allergic to fish... Thats why I really promote wild pigs, great for dogs.. Goat meat is really good too! Yeah you can mix all that in with his kibble to get him used to it and then wean off of kibble except when traveling and you should see him turn out really well... In HI we fed alot of pig,goat, poultry, fish,veggies, and rice... I figure ya to have similar resources. 
No worries your more than welcome, dont freak if your dog eats grabs a raw chicken or fish or any animal as long as its not contaminated or spoiled meat, just dont let him kill anything and eat it, then he will want to kill and eat. Find what works best for you and your dog up:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Firehazard said:


> Some dogs do have an allergy to chicken, and poultry of any sorts just as some are allergic to fish... Thats why I really promote wild pigs, great for dogs.. Goat meat is really good too! Yeah you can mix all that in with his kibble to get him used to it and then wean off of kibble except when traveling and you should see him turn out really well... In HI we fed alot of pig,goat, poultry, fish,veggies, and rice... I figure ya to have similar resources.
> No worries your more than welcome, dont freak if your dog eats grabs a raw chicken or fish or any animal as long as its not contaminated or spoiled meat, just dont let him kill anything and eat it, then he will want to kill and eat. Find what works best for you and your dog up:


Wants to join you in obtaining wild pig lol:clap:


----------



## Firehazard

Im in bear country  you'll have to look for someone in pig country for that... I moved passed pigs, when I moved to North Idaho. There are Pigs out in the plains below the bitteroots and out the high plains of the mts.. when we come acrossed one we will harvest it too. But these mtn critters are strong and smart they watch and climb watch and climb, Im hunting with a pair, I use Turk my bulldog construct, and Laika my Karelian Bear Dog.

Im actually thinking of going south like OKLA or TX, thats the best hog huntin in the US pretty much.


----------



## Silence

Speaking of raw tilapia, should it be filleted or can they just eat the whole fish, scales, bones, head and all?


----------



## Firehazard

eyes, brain,eggs, and then the meat is where all the nutrition is at.. 
giving the fish head is your choice I don't like the idea but the dogs gobble them down usually head first if they catch a fish from the pond or I throw them one from the river.. 

that being said, you can feed fillets or the whole fish, example, I feed whole shad and shiners to the dogs when I catch one on the flyrod. 

With your Tilapia its a cichlid so its alot like our sunfish in behavior and bone factor, I like to remove the spines along the back ( cut them smooth to fish) then quarter the fish up into bite size strips/chunks.. I take the fish sometimes and just chop it all up and dump warm rice in with it; man... the yeti be watching our house to see whats up.. LOL 

Big boney fish need to be quartered into bites, thats about it; internal bones arent as harmful as those dorsal spines and ventral spines so remove those and the rest is fine.. << my own paranoia.. LOL


----------



## Xiahko

looks like my beia, she has no white markings either.
from what I know she is 100% pitbull.

here's my little lampshade picking up radio stations on her spare time









ps: looks like your pup needs a nail trim.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ooo pick me pick me I'm in pig country. There's lots of wild boars around here. They are actually pretty scary, I'd need a hunting team to go out and get one


----------



## Silence

Firehazard said:


> eyes, brain,eggs, and then the meat is where all the nutrition is at..
> giving the fish head is your choice I don't like the idea but the dogs gobble them down usually head first if they catch a fish from the pond or I throw them one from the river..
> 
> that being said, you can feed fillets or the whole fish, example, I feed whole shad and shiners to the dogs when I catch one on the flyrod.
> 
> With your Tilapia its a cichlid so its alot like our sunfish in behavior and bone factor, I like to remove the spines along the back ( cut them smooth to fish) then quarter the fish up into bite size strips/chunks.. I take the fish sometimes and just chop it all up and dump warm rice in with it; man... the yeti be watching our house to see whats up.. LOL
> 
> Big boney fish need to be quartered into bites, thats about it; internal bones arent as harmful as those dorsal spines and ventral spines so remove those and the rest is fine.. << my own paranoia.. LOL


Thank you


----------



## gh32

rzee003 said:


> i have observed other pitbull snouts ..i can see that mine has longer one ..i just want ur opinions .. and my pit doesent have white mark on his chest .. does these mean my pit is not pure bred?..


 Contary to what several people think a APBT is not a short nosed breed.They have normal length muzzles.Chest markings vary from dog to dog.It's not a sign of being full blooded.The only way to know that is a pedigree showing how the dog is bred.Here's a couple of mine,definetely full blooded and you can see what their muzzles look like. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [353066] :: OZARK MOUNTAIN GAMEDOGS'S RUSTY

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [332458] :: OZARK MOUNTAIN GAMEDOG'S PLUTO BTW,your pup look fine,I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## performanceknls

I was just going to comment to cut yours dogs nails too  t=when they are long like that and left long, the dog will always have nail issues. Also it will effect how your dog walks if they are too long. Looks like a cute pup!


----------



## rzee003

yes, i have trimmed his nails heheh ..they were really sharp .. hehe

here is the updated pics of my pups.. i wish i can make them fat




























this is the pic of my bully ..really small for 5 months


----------



## Silence

The brindle looks good, doesnt look skinny to me. Looks about the same size as my brindles. (Your boy has such a pretty face)


















Your bully doesnt look malnourished either. I`d just agree with the previous advice with feeding 3x a day with good food and good walk in the AM and PM.


----------



## rzee003

wow.. nice dogs ..how old are they ? ,,mine is 4months ..nice dogs sir hehe bigheads also ..i love them hehe ..what are u feeding them?..do u give them chewbones?


----------



## aimee235

I would just feed plain dog food without adding anything unless you research first on what to add to it. You could create an imbalance. Your dogs look normal for their ages and they do not look too skinny. Feeding them special will not make them bigger then they are meant to be. Overfeeding might make them fat, but you cannot change genetics.

What kind of dog food are you feeding them?


----------



## rzee003

aimee235 said:


> I would just feed plain dog food without adding anything unless you research first on what to add to it. You could create an imbalance. Your dogs look normal for their ages and they do not look too skinny. Feeding them special will not make them bigger then they are meant to be. Overfeeding might make them fat, but you cannot change genetics.
> 
> What kind of dog food are you feeding them?


i feed them dogfood called OPTIMA ..Its a Hi-Protein dogfood.. and i mix it with rice ..and sometimes with beef ..


----------



## aimee235

There isn't any need to add more grains to that food. It's got plenty already. I think it might be too high in protein for your puppies. More protein is not always better.

Optima
Crude Protein Min. 32.00%



performanceknls said:


> I would not go over 18% for a pup because you can get all kinds of growing issues like knuckling over or pano for the big guys. As adults I would not feed over over 30% even my working dogs. I just add fat to add weight on not extra protein, the high the protein the harder the kidneys have to work. This is all personal preference but I would not feed the higher protein foods, you can feed some of the TOTW that is under 30% if you want grain free.


You might want to switch them to a different kind. What kind of dog food can you get in your area?


----------



## Silence

rzee003 said:


> wow.. nice dogs ..how old are they ? ,,mine is 4months ..nice dogs sir hehe bigheads also ..i love them hehe ..what are u feeding them?..do u give them chewbones?


They are also 4 months, so same age.
They eat Blue Buffalo Puppy formula, they seem to prefer the Lamb & Oatmeal flavor. They get butcher cut raw marrow bones up to twice a week.


----------



## NorCalTim

Pandora has the crocodile jaw


----------



## rzee003

Silence said:


> They are also 4 months, so same age.
> They eat Blue Buffalo Puppy formula, they seem to prefer the Lamb & Oatmeal flavor. They get butcher cut raw marrow bones up to twice a week.


wow . .4months..they are much larger compared to mine .. u feed them raw 2x a week?..


----------



## Silence

rzee003 said:


> wow . .4months..they are much larger compared to mine .. u feed them raw 2x a week?..


The only RAW they get is Marrow meat bones I get from the butcher. All their meals consist of the Blue Buffalo Holistic Puppy kibble.
How much did you say your brindle weighs?


----------



## rzee003

Silence said:


> The only RAW they get is Marrow meat bones I get from the butcher. All their meals consist of the Blue Buffalo Holistic Puppy kibble.
> How much did you say your brindle weighs?


my brindle weighs 5.55 ..im not sure if kg and lbs ..i think its kg ..
ohh ur feeding holistic dog food..im going to change my dogfood to holistic


----------



## performanceknls

If your feeding that high of protein you can get some growth issues. I would stay around 28% jmo Cute pups though!


----------



## Silence

5.5 KG = 12.1 lbs, yeah a lot smaller than mine.
Last time i weighed them they weighed 25 lbs and 26 lbs. (around 11.4 kg)

PS The Blue Puppy Lamb & Oatmeal I feed is 26% protein [;


----------



## Firehazard

Your "bully" looks to be infested with parasites, possibly an ameoba investation or something like that could be a particular flatworm, which could be a parasite in a particular type of fish or meat you have there. So what your locals could be seeing not an allergy but a parasite infestation. IMO you need the younger/smaller pup to go to a vet to get the right treatment, but its nothing uncommon and your pups will drastically improve body, mind, and soul....... 

Good Luck, great pups!


----------



## performanceknls

:goodpost: that is a great point!


----------



## xdrtgz

rzee003 said:


> i have observed other pitbull snouts ..i can see that mine has longer one ..i just want ur opinions .. and my pit doesent have white mark on his chest .. does these mean my pit is not pure bred?..


he maybe a ptibull mix. thats for sure. i have one that looks just like your he is a rhodesian ridgeback mix though.


----------



## Ofmsquad

Black Rabbit said:


> Looks like a pitty to me, I don't see anything wrong with the length of the muzzle at all look at my boy his is about the same length as your pup.


Can you look at my put in tell me what you think his snout is kinda of long


----------



## jttar

Welcome to GPB Ofmsquad. The picture that is showing in your post is of Black Rabbit's dog. You will have to post a picture of your dog for us to answer.

Joe


----------



## Kristen Grant

Good morning all, my puppy is about 9 weeks old and I am wondering if you guys think she is mixed with any other breed?


----------



## jttar

Hello Kristen Grant and welcome to Go Pitbull. Without knowing the lineage of the puppy it is impossible to be sure. Can you post a link to it's peds?


----------



## Kristen Grant

jttar said:


> Hello Kristen Grant and welcome to Go Pitbull. Without knowing the lineage of the
> 
> 
> jttar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kristen Grant and welcome to Go Pitbull. Without knowing the lineage of the puppy it is impossible to be sure. Can you post a link to it's peds?
> 
> 
> 
> hi I’m not sure what that means peds?
Click to expand...


----------



## EckoMac

Peds=Pedigree. Paperwork from the kennel club showing lineage.


----------



## Kristen Grant

EckoMac said:


> Peds=Pedigree. Paperwork from the kennel club showing lineage.


Oh, I don’t have that. She didn’t come with papers which is why I’m concerned about her being mixed


----------



## EckoMac

Kristen Grant said:


> Oh, I don’t have that. She didn’t come with papers which is why I’m concerned about her being mixed


Without a pedigree there is no way to know what you have. All you can do is call her a bull breed and love her as a pet.


----------

